# Bellator FC 58: Alvarez vs Chandler



## dudeabides

Bellator 58
Date: Nov 19, 2011
Location: Hollywood, Florida
Venue: Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Champ Eddie Alvarez vs. Michael Chandler (for lightweight title)
> Champ Hector Lombard vs. Trevor Prangley (non-title, 195-pound contest)
> Marlon Sandro vs. Rafael Dias
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com)
> 
> Jessica Aguilar vs. Lisa Ellis-Ward
> Jonas Billstein vs. Reggie Pena
> Cosmo Alexender vs. Avery McPhatter





> While injury forced a short delay in Bellator lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez's planned title defense with season-four tournament winner Michael Chandler (8-0 MMA, 5-0 BFC), fans won't have to wait long for the contest.
> 
> Originally scheduled to take place at this weekend's Bellator 54 event, company brass recently announced the matchup has been moved back just five weeks and will take place at November's Bellator 58 card.
> 
> Already featuring middleweight champion Hector Lombard in a 195-pound non-title fight with Trevor Prangley, Bellator 58 takes place Nov. 19 at Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Fla.
> 
> Alvarez (22-2 MMA, 6-0 BFC), who's generally regarded as the top-ranked lightweight outside of the UFC/Strikeforce, claimed the belt with a June 2009 win over Toby Imada and has since notched one successful defense of the lightweight title with a win over Pat Curran. He's also proven victorious in non-title affairs over Roger Huerta and Josh Neer. He owns a seven-fight win streak and 12 wins in his past 13 fights.
> 
> Chandler, meanwhile, is undefeated in eight professional contests. A former All-American wrestler at the University of Missouri, Chandler now trains at Xtreme Couture. The 25-year-old turned pro in August 2009 and competed on a pair of Strikeforce preliminary card bouts early in his career. He won Bellator's season-four lightweight tournament with a May upset of Patricky "Pitbull" Freire in the bracket's final contest.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25659/cha...michael-chandler-at-novembers-bellator-58.mma


----------



## El Bresko

Hector, Alvarez and Sandro should win.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Chandler is a top prospect, Alvarez may have some trouble on his hands.


----------



## kantowrestler

So his Bellator dominance maybe challenged?


----------



## Mckeever

Holy ******* Shit!!!!

Best Fight I Have Ever Seen Wow!


----------



## K R Y

Guy Incognito said:


> Chandler is a top prospect, Alvarez may have some trouble on his hands.


Good call.

Will download this later, with 139 and Fedor/Monson I forgot this was even on. And the LW division gets even more exciting.

*EDIT - Full fight here*


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I will never not trust my gut again too many times have I screwed myself, I picked chandler to win in this exact way but I was too gutless to pick him.


----------



## Mckeever

Fight of the decade! That's all that needs to be said. If Hendo/Rua gets fight of the year over this, it would be a crime.

Edit: I take that comment back. I just replayed both fights back to back and enjoyed them both equally. One of the best nights for MMA ever.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this is clearly a good weekend of fights. Bellator and UFC did great. Now we can look at good fights for the end of the year.


----------



## meelad92

K R Y said:


> Good call.
> 
> Will download this later, with 139 and Fedor/Monson I forgot this was even on. And the LW division gets even more exciting.
> 
> *EDIT - Full fight here*


What a fight! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno

An awesome fight, wish it went the other way though.


----------



## kantowrestler

Somehow I think this may prove that Bellator champions aren't always undefeatable. We saw that first when Joe Warren lost in the bantemweight tournament, then Mumba lost in his superfight, now Alveraz. Now I wonder who is next.


----------



## Rauno

Just watched the Lombard-Prangley stoppage. Worst referee ever. The stoppage should've happen earlier and Lombard is a douche for firing that last shot.


----------



## rallyman

agree ref for Lombard-Prangley was very bad.

to me looked like lombard was about to walk away and the ref wasnt going to stop it he was just sanding there hence the last punch.

still he was gone at that point and id like to see fighters take some restraint rather than inflict needless injuries sometimes.

the alveres/chandler fight was awesome!


----------



## Wookie

The Alvarez vs. Chandler fight was great! You have to love all out wars like that.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, but so much for Alveraz being ranked anymore after a tough loss. As for the Lombard match, that unfortunately happens. Though I agree Lombard could've stopped sooner then he did.


----------



## Fine Wine

Chandler is a beast, what explosivity and power! Eddie Alvarez is no slouch on the feet.


----------



## kantowrestler

So much for Eddie being one of the top three lightweights.


----------



## RedRocket44

Rauno said:


> Just watched the Lombard-Prangley stoppage. Worst referee ever. The stoppage should've happen earlier and Lombard is a douche for firing that last shot.


Just saw this... I'm not sure I can blame Lombard - not sure what the ref was waiting for to stop the fight.

Prangley was rocked on the feet, then got hit with 4 heavy left hammerfists, and then 2 right-bombs and was turtled up. The ref looked like he was watching with a bag of popcorn instead of doing his job. 

It's the ref's job to protect the fighters when they are unable to do so themselves, and if the ref isn't going to stop the fight then I'm not sure what Lombard can do.


----------



## Rauno

RedRocket44 said:


> Just saw this... I'm not sure I can blame Lombard - not sure what the ref was waiting for to stop the fight.
> 
> Prangley was rocked on the feet, then got hit with 4 heavy left hammerfists, and then 2 right-bombs and was turtled up. The ref looked like he was watching with a bag of popcorn instead of doing his job.
> 
> It's the ref's job to protect the fighters when they are unable to do so themselves, and if the ref isn't going to stop the fight then I'm not sure what Lombard can do.


Well i agree that the referee stops the fight but Lombard couldve easily stopped sooner. Just look at Rua vs Shogun 2. Now that was class act.


----------



## RedRocket44

Rauno said:


> Well i agree that the referee stops the fight but Lombard couldve easily stopped sooner. Just look at Rua vs Shogun 2. Now that was class act.


Rua vs. Shogun? 

It's easy to criticize when we get to watch a replay. 95% of fighters aren't going to stop punching if the ref hasn't stepped in. That puts the refs, organizers, league etc in an awkward situation as the ref hasn't actually stopped the fight.


----------



## Rauno

RedRocket44 said:


> Rua vs. Shogun?
> 
> It's easy to criticize when we get to watch a replay. 95% of fighters aren't going to stop punching if the ref hasn't stepped in. That puts the refs, organizers, league etc in an awkward situation as the ref hasn't actually stopped the fight.


Rua-Machida II :thumb02:. This is a great example on stopping your punches earlier. Another dumb example would be Marquardt-Palhares.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well there are a few examples of fighters who stop punching after they knock out their opponent. Phil Davis stopped punching after he Rampage slammed that one opponent. Now he's considered in line for a title shot soon.


----------

